# Bezzera Strega vs. Quickmill Veloce



## qmill (Nov 4, 2015)

I have had five very happy years with my Quickmill 2820, which came to an end when I recently sampled my favourite coffee from my coffee dealer's Strega. The plan therefore is to upgrade to a lever machine, and the current contenders due to footprint and price are the Strega and the Veloce. Due to the more traditional approach, I currently lean towards the Veloce. However, I'd like to see if someone had the chance to compare the two and their pro's and cons. Plumbing in would also be a advantage, can the Veloce be plumbed in or retrofitted to be plumbed in? Many thanks!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

There's a Strega in the for sale section. Though you need some more posts to access it.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm selling the Strega mentioned above, if you get up to 5 posts on the forum you'll be able to see it and other sale items from members


----------



## KopiO (Nov 8, 2014)

I would love to see the post....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's sold but another member had it up for sale, but not quite as reasonably priced


----------



## Belluca (Jul 4, 2016)

the bezzera is a hybrid, it makes great shots


----------

